# My First Tattoo :D



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

So today i got my first tattoo, its a lily with some swirly bits. Im so pleased with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My boy friend and mum took me. The man was very nice and i think he did a nice job. Thanks for looking


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! I just make me want to ink my body even more! I promise you, now that you have your first you'll just want more


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha thanks hun, 
im like that with piercings :S. 
i only have three though, so thats good haha. 
In the job im going to be doing i cant get many piercings lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

that looks great sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty indeed! i want another  tattoo on my foot to go next to my butterfly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also in the say cheese section of the forum we have a thred where you can post pics of your tattoos... great for getting inspiration and admiring others work


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

Whoops i must seem very observant haha. 
Thanks for your lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what would you like next to your butterfly hun?
If mods want to move it feel free


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_Whoops i must seem very observant haha. 
Thanks for your lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what would you like next to your butterfly hun?
If mods want to move it feel free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's ok - there are lots of threds to go through!

i'd quite like some smaller butterflies and maybe some flowers.... or rose petals going down my foot!  i also have a shooting star on my wrist and a symbol on my ankle - they really are addictive you know!

part of me wants a goomba from mario somewhere but i think it'd be a bit silly having this on my body!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

ooo they sound lovely hunny, i really want a daisy on my wrist with blowing petals, i want a frog because this is my nickname, Mum & Dad in the font porcelain and an angel or cherub of some type. all in due course hehe.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 27, 2009)

very nice tat


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks hunny


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for all your lovely comments. does anyone know where the tattoo thread is :S i cant find it.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 27, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks alot sweetie


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 27, 2009)

I love it! It is very pretty!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet tattoo! I love it!


----------



## User27 (Oct 27, 2009)

****


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2009)

That's a beautiful tattoo! Was it painful on the top of your foot? My tattoos are all on my back and shoulder, but I've been considering one on my foot. My mother and I are going together for Christmas to get our next tattoos... Christmas gifts to each other


----------



## panther27 (Oct 27, 2009)

That is so pretty,came out great!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2009)

Very good work. And like everyone said you will want more.I know I do


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/p...-got-em-81697/

this is the tat thred!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha i think you are all right. i do want more but i think ill hold off till im abit older and i have a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im 17 at the moment, so maybe another one at 21 wont hurt hehe. 

Casadalinnis - i have been thinking about tattoos for years. just havnt been able to get one because of my age. i have always wanted a lily, a daisy with some petals blowing away, Mum & Dad in the font porcelain and a frog because thats my nickname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i have thought of all the aspects like when i get pregnant, when i get married etc lol. my sister wasnt happy it was on my foot lol buy hey i cant please all the people and im really happy with it. so whats the tattoo your covering hun?

VexedPink - well this was my first tattoo i was preparing myself for all kinds of horrible things, my mum said it feels like a cigerette burning you and my sister said it hurts like hell, so i thought id be crying maybe even screaming. but i knew i wasnt going to walk out with half a tattoo, he said ill do it bit by bit so we get through it and he was so great and really friendly. i must say my mum was right about the outline hurting more. but the foot wasnt that bad, i mean as it got higher i did grit my teeth a little, but i came out with a whole tattoo so thats a good thing haha. too be very honest my nose piercing hurt me more, but after having the tattoo it has abit of an achey feeling so just waiting for it to heal now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Thanks LMD84 for the link hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks everyone your comments are so so sweet and i really appreciate them.


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

Hehe thanks hunny, 
i must admit going to the tattoo studio i was more scared of someone messing it up and permanantly marking my body with something id hate. i asked him about a million questions.im the girl that always has to be right and be in control im suprised he didnt chuck me out hehe. i really hope you get your panther and roses hunny, you could go to miami ink. i bet they are darn expensive though :O, oh how id love to go to miami ink and meet ami james 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha. i think life is too short and you should do what you want and what you think is right. im not saying just go and do it, think about it and if its what you truly want go for it, dont let anyone or anything stop you. i will be expecting pictures of this new tattoo miss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck hunny. i do love lilys i always have since i was younger, i remember buying my mum lilys and she didnt like them haha i was gutted because i thought they were soo pretty. but the whole experience was great, i had a really nice helpful and friendly tattooist, my boy friend came and held my hand lol. my mum wanted to wait outside she didnt want to see me upset, although i didnt even flinch and then coming out with such a lovely tattoo. it was all so worth it.


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww hun im so happy inspired someone, id love to be able to have not a care in the world. but you have the think of so many things. what the mum or boy friend will think, about your job if they will allow it, how it will look when you are older or on wedding day or when you get pregnant. everyone says what if you regret it when your older, well im not gonna know till im older :S so theres no point crying over spilt milk. 

i think my boy friend wouldnt like having a tattoo. he HATES needles bless him, i get a contraceptive injection, and i got the cervical cancer injection, etc so i just say well i need it done so lets just get it over with. but he really does hate them. that would be so cute if your boy friend got one of your poems on him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sweet! 

i love the fact that my tattoos are going to be meaningful, like the daisy is sort of in honour of my mum too because she loves daisies. 

ooh onto the style black shadows, i am SO SAD i missed these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the site is out of stock and i cant get to a store, im so annoyed at myself, nevermind hopefully someone will sell theres if there not keen on it.


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

*****


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

oooh yeah anything like police force, hospital, doctor, teacher, fire fighter, etc cant have too many tattoos on show. 

aww thats so sweet of you both. i just caught up on the make up arts then style black came out doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was not a happy bunny.


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)

****


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks sweetie


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

if you keep a look out on love-makeup.co.uk - she stocks stuff from limited edition collections. you can see if she gets some of the style black shadows in. maybe even email her? i buy lots from there and she's very sweet and very professional.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2011)

****


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2011)

****


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2011)

****


----------

